# MSL - MSL Solutions



## System (26 April 2017)

MSL Solutions is a global provider of hosted, software as a service (SaaS) and on-site deployed solutions to clients in the sport, leisure and hospitality sector.

MSL's MPower Platform connects member organisations' business software and data needs to improve guest engagement, loyalty, gain business efficiencies and improve governance.

It is anticipated that MPW will list on the ASX during May 2017.

http://mpowermsl.com


----------



## greggles (31 August 2018)

MSL Solutions up 16.22% to 21.5c today after the release of their FY18 results, which have exceeded expectations.







Looking at the MPW chart, I'm getting the feeling that 16c might be the bottom, at least for now. The FY18 results are encouraging and in the absence of any bad news, the MPW share price should drift north in the coming months. 23c-24c looks like resistance, so a move through that level could be interpreted as a bullish sign.


----------



## rcm617 (30 April 2019)

Has been focussed on increasing recurring revenue and has increased this by 31% from the previous corresponding period. Has increased spending on research and marketing so hopefully this will bear fruit in the future. Seems cheap for a Saas company.


----------



## rnr (30 April 2019)

The current set-up looks interesting. Daily volume warrants some caution.


----------



## System (2 June 2020)

On May 29th, 2020, MSL Solutions Limited changed its ASX code from MPW to MSL.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2020)

as "a global provider of hosted, SaaS and on-site deployed solutions to clients in the _*sport, leisure and hospitality sector*_. MSL has 1,220+ customers with offices in Australia, UK and Denmark. MSL includes brands such as Golflink, Golfbox and sells major POS technologies including SwiftPos and Kappture"

..... _wonder how Covid shutdowns are impacting?_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 November 2022)

MSL Solutions Limited to be acquired by Pemba Capital Partners at an equity value of $119 million, equivalent to 29.5 cents per share via a Scheme of Arrangement


----------

